# Another Reptile Store Break In



## Pauls_Pythons (Mar 20, 2017)

http://www.adelaidenow.com.au/news/...h/news-story/90c73428ef24c85749d5c138b814dbfd


----------



## Stuart (Mar 21, 2017)

A bloody shame


----------



## danyjv (Mar 21, 2017)

It's not that hard to just get a licence and buy them like a normal person . Karma will catch up with them one day 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pinefamily (Mar 21, 2017)

It is never good to see break ins like this, however the area is crystal meth central, so it was probably only a matter of time.
On the point of karma, the owners themselves are a little dodgy, and have been known to "over-sell" unnecessary products, and give bad advice.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Apr 5, 2017)

Update.
Good work by SAPOL with an arrest made but the animals are unfortunately still missing.
https://www.facebook.com/sapolicene...740356569982/1341985229212149/?type=3&theater


----------



## dragonlover1 (Apr 6, 2017)

pinefamily said:


> It is never good to see break ins like this, however the area is crystal meth central, so it was probably only a matter of time.
> On the point of karma, the owners themselves are a little dodgy, and have been known to "over-sell" unnecessary products, and give bad advice.


I think all pet stores are guilty of overselling


----------



## pinefamily (Apr 6, 2017)

These ones take it to a whole new level, and also give out very bad advice. We had friends who bought a MD hatchling from them, after being told by them it would only grow to a metre or so.
Sorry Paul, off topic.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Apr 7, 2017)

No prob mate. Go for it, I never had dealings with them so its quite interesting to hear. 
I admit they did look a bit 'dodgy' when I saw them on tv though thats probably unfair of me as plenty of people might think the same of me lol.


----------

